# Nissan Vietnam fixes the problem of Almera being cut off from the warm air conditioner



## thegioididongmwg (2 mo ago)

Recently, many Nissan Almera car owners in Vietnam said that they encountered steaming of the steering wheel due to the difference in temperature inside and outside, causing reduced visibility, even not seeing the road ahead because too much steam condenses on the glass. (inside). In Vietnam, this situation occurs mainly in the North due to the changing seasons, high humidity and high humidity.
A representative of VAD, a distributor of the Nissan brand in Vietnam, said that the hot air conditioner on the Almera was cut off because the weather in Thailand (where Almera is assembled and exported to Vietnam) is hot all year round, no need for this function. .

When the car encounters steaming, the car owner cannot turn on the glass drying mode. The usual tips such as lowering the side windows, reducing the air conditioner temperature, increasing the fan cannot completely solve the problem.

The direction to overcome the steamy steering wheel situation on the Nissan Almera is to add hot air ducts (cars have a waiting path) and update the control software because there are versions using automatic air conditioning. The company has written instructions sent to agents to handle for customers in need. This company does not recall on a large scale because it thinks this problem only occurs with customers in the North. If customers in the South and Central regions have needs, they will still handle them.

VAD said that Nissan Almera owners, when taking their car to a genuine dealer, will be checked and repaired by technical staff for free and completed in about half a day. The start time for this will be from next May due to a shortage of components due to the impact of the Covid-19 epidemic and the Russian-Ukrainian political instability.
The phenomenon of steaming the steering wheel, which often happens to car users when going through areas with cold weather conditions and high humidity. In Vietnam, the northern provinces and cities also have a cold season, so it is essential to equip hot air conditioners. This situation has previously happened with Mazda BT-50 also imported from Thailand.


----------

